# Water Cooling for Fursuits



## FurryAssassin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey everyone I have designed a simple water cooling device for fursuits. It has a small quiet pump that can pump ice cold water up tubing and across the head before returning to the reservoir to be re-cooled. It is still in Early design but here is the link to my FA page with pictures. I will be selling them when testing is complete and demand shows its worth the investment. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8603736/


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 8, 2012)

I was literally just thinking of this, that is awesome.  Astronauts have personal temperature control, why don't we?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 8, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of a converted Camel-back. (You know the water storage packs the military and athletes use?)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 8, 2012)

Puncturing the water pump so that it floods out into the crotch or ass would be hilarious

The idea itself when not tampered with by...sillyness is a very good idea, I've not suited but it's quite obviously something that would leave one quickly sweating.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting, I don't even have a fursuit but I want one.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 8, 2012)

Look Here http://www.mscooling.com/koolmax


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy shit, this is grade A genius material. I-uh-

This thing has major potential. Sounds heavy though, so I'll pass.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Good idea, I'm sure lots of suiters would be interested.  I won't have a need for such a thing cuz I don't suit for more than a couple hours at a time to avoid my fursuit getting nasty.  That and I don't ever seem to get to hot.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Good idea, I'm sure lots of suiters would be interested.  I won't have a need for such a thing cuz I don't suit for more than a couple hours at a time to avoid my fursuit getting nasty.  That and I don't ever seem to get to hot.


What is your goddamned secret


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Drugs.
















Not really, I just stay hydrated and move around a lot.  The under armour and having a partial help a lot too.
Edit: I durped.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 9, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trololol you said that twice. :V
Really, you must be Marcus Fenix or able to cope with high temperatures.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 9, 2012)

Damn sleeplessness.


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 9, 2012)

RitsukaAo said:


> Kinda reminds me of a converted Camel-back. (You know the water storage packs the military and athletes use?)



Yes i have one of those and first thought to use that but to cut and reseal the bag would be hell. Plus the Camel-Baks are expensive.


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 9, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Holy shit, this is grade A genius material. I-uh-
> 
> This thing has major potential. Sounds heavy though, so I'll pass.



Weighs less than a full camel-bak right now and i was wearing it around i forget im wearing it exp. wile wearing a couch of a fursuit.


----------



## FurryAssassin (Aug 9, 2012)

cobalt-blue said:


> Look Here http://www.mscooling.com/koolmax



Using both would be even better but i dont think mine will cost near that much and its for the head. Most head cooling is based on evaporation or water wicking which we all know is impossible in fursuits thats why i wanted another option ^.^


----------



## Rakkaki- (Sep 4, 2012)

Wouldn't the water ruin the inside of the fursuit on its way to the reservoir, idk, never owned a fursuit do I don't know what's used to make one (I'm useless in terms of textiles), sounds like a great idea though, I can't imagine it being cool in a fursuit


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2012)

Rakkaki- said:


> Wouldn't the *water ruin the inside of the fursuit on its way to the reservoir,* idk, never owned a fursuit do I don't know what's used to make one (I'm useless in terms of textiles), sounds like a great idea though, I can't imagine it being cool in a fursuit



The image suggests it is isolated in tubes.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 4, 2012)

sounds awesome! But It would have to go to other places besides the head if your wearing a fullsuit.


----------

